# The REAL you...



## martinatkinson (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello!

I thought it would be cool if everyone would post a picture of themselves in real life.  I've seen everyones avatars and sometimes find myself wondering, and trying to put a face to, whom I am talking to.  So, whip out your digital camera, take a snap and post it on this thread.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Why don't you start with it


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

OK, here goes...

I am giving myself straight five stars...


----------



## RacerX (Jan 16, 2002)

I think you'll find many of us in this thread: http://www.press3.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=7815


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 16, 2002)

www.cryotechnica.com/GotWoot.jpg - The sexy one of the group 

oh yeah ulrik i really like the trenchcoat. i'm going to have to get me one of them for winter!

where'd you get yours? off the net or are the clothing stores in germany better than brisbane (doubt i will find a place that sells them here) ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 16, 2002)

How about we merge the old thread with the new thread here ?
Just keep continuity and keep augmenting the database of all the member's photos 


So shoudl I post a new updated picture of me ? he he he


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 16, 2002)

But that'll just make it easier for microsofts passport/.NET to catalog us all if the user photos are all in one place.


----------



## lonny (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey!
My avatar looks surprisingly like me ))


----------



## twyg (Jan 16, 2002)

As the Admiral said, let's please make just one thread on this topic...

Please show us your mug ('cause I know I'm still curious about most of you)

However, please do it on the thread RacerX mentioned...


http://www.press3.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=7815 

Thanks!


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by verlorenengel _
> *www.cryotechnica.com/GotWoot.jpg - The sexy one of the group
> 
> oh yeah ulrik i really like the trenchcoat. i'm going to have to get me one of them for winter!
> ...



I bought it in a german fasion store called "Engelhorn Trendhouse", cost was around 300 Euro or 290 dollars. I really like it, too, since I love leather


----------



## verlorenengel (Jan 16, 2002)

Ah neat.

Well, after I bankrupt myself on new wheels/tyres, sidesteps and spotlights for my jeep (amber fire 2001 wrangler) I'll have to start spending money on some better clothes, and a new powermac when mr jobs and motorola eventually release one!


----------



## fiznutz (Jan 16, 2002)

here i am busy reading macosx.com
(hmmm i dont resemble my avatar at all!)


----------



## ulrik (Jan 16, 2002)

Please explain...


----------



## edX (Jan 16, 2002)

and where is yours albert? 

i'm already in the other thread with nothing new to share at the moment. maybe by next week.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 16, 2002)

fiznutz. Can you even browse the internet on that old computer?

Here's me

http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.Pictures/happycody.jpg

 

Seriously, that is me...recently.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey guys, sorry about the repeat post.  I looked but couldn't find a post like mine but I guess I did not look hard enough.

Also, I have attached my pict below.  Enjoy!   

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2002)

well, i don't know that you would call these pics of me in real life, but since you were bold enough to share a mouth full of braces with us albert, i will share these. I call them "The Wizard Who Wore Tennis Shoes". They are me in my houserobe which is probably what i wear about %80 of the time while i am posting to this site. My gf made it for me to keep my legs warm so i don't freeze her out of bed at nite. We recently had friends visit from the midwest who later sent me the hat to match the robe and complete my 'wizard look'. So we took some pics to email them and say thanks. (no, i don't wear the hat around the house). These are also some of the few shots that show how long my hair is when not pullled back. 

All laughing should be done publicly and not behind my back 


http://homepage.mac.com/ed_spruiell/Ed/PhotoAlbum10.html


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 19, 2002)

Hervé


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

so how long ago was that picture taken herve? i like the one on your website with your family better. but this one is a nice close up.

and how do i type your name to get that accent over the e?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 19, 2002)

Change keyboard to French or Belgian and type 2.


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

oh well, you are going to have to continue to live without it. this time it will have to be the thought that counts. 

 If I could do it in english,  I would.   

So again, how long ago was that picture taken?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 19, 2002)

I agree with you that it is always the same photo I'm using. Maybe I can use the scanner for taking pictures. (just joking)


----------



## edX (Jan 19, 2002)

L O L


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 19, 2002)

here's a more recent picture of me.

http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/codyredeyes.jpg


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 24, 2002)

here's my picture...


----------

